# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  [Blague] Le langage de programmation C pour les experts

## valentine74

*Le but de la manipulation est d'crire un programme qui affichera "HELLO WORLD"  l'cran* :

Terminale:


```

```


DUT 1re anne:


```

```

 
DUT 2me anne:


```

```

 
Frachement sorti de l'cole:


```

```

 
Professionnel trs expriment:


```

```

 
Professionnel vraiment trs trs expriment:


```

```

 

```

```



```

```



```

```



```

```


Administrateur Systme:


```

```


Apprenti Hacker:


```

```


Hacker expriment:


```

```


Hacker trs expriment:


```

```

 
Gourou des Hackers:


```

```

 
Directeur junior:


```

```

 
Directeur:


```

```

 
Directeur snior:


```

```

 
Prsident Directeur Gnral:


```

```

----------


## skip78

^^ fort sympathique  ::):

----------


## Maxoo

marrant !!

----------


## Jack_serious

Tres joli !

----------


## Jahprend

Osef:d

----------


## yann2

P'tain a fait trois fois que je reviens sur ce sujet en me disant "tiens un commentaire  ::D:  !" et voil ce que je trouve :




> ^^ fort sympathique





> marrant !!





> Tres joli !


 ::furax::  

bon sinon c'est vrai que c'est sympa, joli et marrant !

 ::dehors::

----------


## Satch

> P'tain a fait trois fois que je reviens sur ce sujet en me disant "tiens un commentaire  !" et voil ce que je trouve :


Tu veux rejoindre le club des anti-mouarfeurs ?
Je suis au moins autant nerv que toi  :;):

----------


## xavlours

Donc si j'ai bien compris, un lycen en terminale sera beaucoup plus productif qu'un professionnel trs trs expriment. Merci du conseil, je m'en souviendrai si je monte une bote.

----------


## bilb0t

Repost ?

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

```

```

 ::mouarf3::   ::mouarf2::   ::mouarf1::   ::dehors::

----------


## Commodore

::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## Commodore

::dehors::

----------


## shadowmoon

::mouarf2::   ::mouarf2::   ::mouarf2::   ::mouarf2::   ::mouarf2::   ::mouarf2::   ::mouarf2::   ::mouarf2::   ::mouarf2::   ::mouarf2::   ::mouarf2::   ::mouarf2::   ::mouarf2::   ::mouarf2::   ::mouarf2::   ::mouarf2::   ::mouarf2::   ::mouarf2::   ::mouarf2::   ::mouarf2::   ::mouarf2::   ::mouarf2::   ::mouarf2::   ::mouarf2::   ::mouarf2::   ::mouarf2::   ::mouarf2::   ::mouarf2::   ::mouarf2::   ::mouarf2::   ::mouarf2::   ::mouarf2::   ::mouarf2::   ::mouarf2::   ::mouarf2::   ::mouarf2::   ::mouarf2::   ::mouarf2::   ::mouarf2::   ::mouarf2::   ::mouarf2::   ::mouarf2::   ::mouarf2::   ::mouarf2::   ::mouarf2::   ::mouarf2::   ::mouarf2::   ::mouarf2::   ::mouarf2::   ::mouarf2:: 

dsl, mais aprs les post de psycho, j'ai pas pu rsister, encore toutes mes excuses.

----------


## r0d

> P'tain a fait trois fois que je reviens sur ce sujet en me disant "tiens un commentaire  !" et voil ce que je trouve...


Ca me rapelle l'histoire d'un pote, qui essayait de faire pousser des graniums en hydroponique (culture hors sol, ou quelque chose dans le genre). Et moi, je lui disais toujours: a ne poussera jamais comme en terre!! 
...
Voil, tu l'as eu ton "comme en terre".  ::aie:: 

Aaaaallez, a c'est bon c'est fait. Bougez pas, je connais la sortie...

----------


## yann2

> Ca me rapelle l'histoire d'un pote, qui essayait de faire pousser des graniums en hydroponique (culture hors sol, ou quelque chose dans le genre). Et moi, je lui disais toujours: a ne poussera jamais comme en terre!! 
> ...
> Voil, tu l'as eu ton "comme en terre". 
> 
> Aaaaallez, a c'est bon c'est fait. Bougez pas, je connais la sortie...



Pffffffffff !!!!  ::roll::  

Sinon a doit tre sympa marrant et joli des graniums cultivs en hydroponique

----------


## Mdinoc

Au fait, vous avez remarqu que le "Hacker trs expriment" a le rpertoire courant dans son PATH ?

Rhoooh, pas bien...

----------


## Michal

on a pas dit trs expriment en quoi  ::mouarf::

----------


## progfou

Je trouve a rigolo.
Ceci dit :


```

```

cc -Wall -o hack hacker.c


```

```

Pas bien  ::):

----------


## mat.M

> Code C++ :
>  // ? #include 
>  // ? #include 
>  #include "pshlo.h"
>  #include "shlo.hxx"
>  #include "mycls.hxx"
> 
>  HANDLE hEvent;
> 
> ...


C'est bien compliqu pour si peu de choses ; comme on dit c'est craser des mouches avec un marteau-pilon... ::mrgreen::  
pourquoi crer des EVENT pour aficher un simple hello ?

----------


## bilb0t

> Pffffffffff !!!!  
> 
> Sinon a doit tre sympa marrant et joli des graniums cultivs en *hydroponique*


a a un rapport avec les ponneys ?

----------


## yann2

> a a un rapport avec les ponneys ?


?

http://www.lesjardinssuspendus.com/

----------


## bilb0t

ponique / ponney

c'tait la blague nulle du matin  ::oops::

----------


## xavlours

> essayait de faire pousser des graniums en hydroponique


Ouais, et le pre nol il a vomi sur les "herbes de provence" de Renaud, c'est a !  ::mouarf::

----------


## loka

> mail -s "HELLO, WORLD." bob@b12
> Henri, pourrais-tu m'crire un programme qui crit "HELLO,
> WORLD."  l'cran?
> J'en ai besoin pour demain.
> ^D


c'est normal qu'il ecrive  bob et qu'il l'appelle henri ?  ::aie::  

ok je sors ===>[]

----------


## fveysseire

> Ca me rapelle l'histoire d'un pote, qui essayait de faire pousser des graniums en hydroponique (culture hors sol, ou quelque chose dans le genre). Et moi, je lui disais toujours: a ne poussera jamais comme en terre!! 
> ...
> Voil, tu l'as eu ton "comme en terre". 
> 
> Aaaaallez, a c'est bon c'est fait. Bougez pas, je connais la sortie...



Excellent  ::P:   ::P:   ::P:   ::P:   ::P:

----------


## l@rry

> Ca me rapelle l'histoire d'un pote, qui essayait de faire pousser des graniums en hydroponique (culture hors sol, ou quelque chose dans le genre). Et moi, je lui disais toujours: a ne poussera jamais comme en terre!! 
> ...
> Voil, tu l'as eu ton "comme en terre". 
> 
> Aaaaallez, a c'est bon c'est fait. Bougez pas, je connais la sortie...


des graniums... "c'est cela oui"...

----------


## gege2061

> Hacker expriment:


Un hacker matrise et utilise plusieurs langages... en mme temps  ::aie:: 



```

```

The International Obfuscated C Code Contest

----------


## ogaby

Administrateur Systme:
Code C :



```

```

Hum... les vannes entre dev et administrateur...   :8O: 

Faire une allocation mmoire avec "malloc" sans "free" provoque des fuites de mmoire.
Aprs il plus qu' dire que c'est l'OS, le responsable.   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Qwert

Grosse erreur pour l'admin systme  ::D:  
L'admin systme envoie un mail au developpeur  ::D:  Il ne programme pas lui mme !

----------


## nicolofontana12

Mais il fallait aussi ajouter pour la retraite et apres la mort.
Car un vrai codeur code en retraite et si ses codes ne sont pas opensource il s'en va avec eu dans le tombeau!

C'est vrai j'ai vu un mort ramass ces codes car tout simplement c'etait pas open source donc il a mis avec lui pour coder labas ; Dans son cercueil il avait aussi un pc !

----------

